# September 2012 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good grief, it can't be September already, can it?  Where did summer go? How are you doing on your winter preps? What are you working on this month? Share it here!


----------



## newbi_gardener (Aug 23, 2012)

Learning to fall/winter garden! I have another set of beans in (we have looong growing season here) Lettuce, greens of all kinds,radishes, beets. Experimenting to see if I can get another crop of potatoes. Researching some simple cold frames, my wood working skills are minimal  Oh, and got two apple trees yesterday. They are so pretty! So will be digging holes this week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I had an awesome prepping day at the garage sales yesterday. Just have to share my finds with all my prepping buds here. :sing:

Worked Friday night and went garage saling yesterday morning when I got off work. I picked up a big wood and glass shelf unit I got last week - still have a 20" girls bike to pick up from there later this week. Stopped at a park and filled 6 5-gallon buckets with water so I could do laundry, and then garage saled my way home. First sale I came to, they had a riding lawnmower and a push mower in the free pile. I snagged both, along with 2 more 20" bikes for $5 each. One of them needs a tube repair, but otherwise they are in great shape. I'm looking for enough bikes for all of my grands to have one to ride when they come to visit, and it's nice to have back up alternative transportation. Made arrangements to pick them all up later as my Sport was full. I figured that even if the mowers were junk, I could use some parts of of them, tires, etc. 

Next sale, I bought a working riding mower for $150, and they are going to deliver it to me sometime this week (turned out to be someone I went to school with). They also have a diesel generator, remote start, 7kw, runs quietly, 1 hr on the unit, for $1500. Need to research it today, but I know they didn't sell it and I think I'm gonna take the plunge and finally buy myself a generator.

I found a lot of books for winter reading for .10 to .25 each, and lucked into Hand-D-Pump fuel hand pump, new in the box for $2! I've been looking for one and was hoping I wouldn't have to pay full price. Also got a belt holster for my .38 revolver for $1, and found the industrial mop bucket and wringer I've had on my non-electric laundry wish list, and it even came complete with brand new mop, for $5. I priced the same mop bucket/wringer for $50-70 new, and this one looks and works like new. I tried out the wringer on my whites last night and it worked like a charm! Then, my last, and probably my best buy of the day (well, besides the free stuff)....I got a tow-behind metal trailer for the riding mower.....FOR $5!!! :dance: It's a little battered, but perfectly useable and will work great to haul firewood and other stuff around the place.

Went home and rested up for a bit, then took the truck and a couple 2x12 boards as loading ramps, and made my rounds to pick up all the big stuff. Took my load to Jon's and he had fun playing with the riding mower. It's junk, but it has the chassis he wants for his racing mower, and 4 good tires for spares for my good mower. Kait was over from next door (my dd), and we laughed our heads off watching him coast down the driveway, shedding broken parts behind him all the way. Ya had to be there...wish I'd caught it on vid. Had a good visit with ds/ddil/dd and 3 of my grands (other 2 were at their other parents' for the weekend, bummer). Oh, the push mower turned out to be a 2007 Toro self propelled mower that started on the first pull! Sweet!! That's 2 nice mowers I've found at garage sales this summer...paid $5 for the other one.

I even got a bargain on dinner...I stopped at Dominos for a $7.99 large chicken and bacon pizza with white sauce. They made it with red sauce by mistake, and when the counter person noticed it was wrong, he gave that one to me free, remade my pizza for me and comped me a 2 liter of soda, too! I'm set for dinner for a week now!

Now that was a very good day!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome, newbi gardener (didn't get a chance to say that before).

Among my prep to-dos this month, I need to cut much more firewood, as well as hauling home the rest of the wood I was gifted...at least another 2-3 loads with the side racks on my F-150. Need to have the new tires put on that truck and the tires changed on my little Nissan p/u, too. I'm flushing my remaining 3 does in prep for putting the buck in the goat pen, so repeat wormings, Bo-Se shots and copper boluses all around as part of those preps. Need to scrub the barn roof and get my system set up to improve my water storage before the rainy season. Need to get my riding mower home, replace the battery, and try it out. Research the generator I saw yesterday and if it's a good buy, buy it! Lots more, I'm sure, but those are the highlights.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

OMGosh, I just went to the website and that generator is a $7,000 unit!! Guess it's well worth the $1500 he's asking. Off to make a phone call!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

MOst of the fall garden is planted. The onions and garlic should go in sometime the middle of the month. Still dehydrating and trying to save the last of the basil and oregano.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Very modest preps around here. I dehydrated some okra which didn't take long as it was practically dehydrated on the plant. Processed 8 bags of tomatoes for the freezer most of which are for dd. 

Biggest prep has been clearing out old papers. I've empted one 2-drawer file cabinet and have another almost empty. The second one is mostly my late m-i-l's stuff which mostly we do not need. The shredder died so I now have a large box of stuff to be shredded. We're still under a burn ban or I'd have a bon fire! Also gave a rather nice dresser away to Pastor's family as we didn't need it but do need the space. 

I have boxes and boxes of genealogy papers that I need to find a home for. I hate putting them in the basement as I don't want them to get musty smelling. I plan to work on genealogy again after I retire but no time for it these days and I really want the stuff out of my office. I'm thinking in plastic totes with several bars of soap in the totes. Found a few of m-i-l's papers to add to genealogy boxes.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ann - after my Uncle died his girls gave his 20 + years of genelogical stuff to the Heritage Room of our Local Library - they were very happy to get the research.
Maybe that's where you could "store" your research/papers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

16 pts of diced beets heating up in the caner. I hope today is like the day I gave birth to my kids and I quickly forget how much work that is! I have enough beets out there to do another 16-18 pts....maybe I'll dry those into chips instead.

Tis' that time of year when I get the knitting bug. Picked up some wool yarn on clearance and had to do something with it NOW...no way I was going to add it to the yarn stash, I NEEDED to knit, lol. Added some purple to it and started knitting. Originally I was going for a scarf, but ended up with a hat for DD that should keep snow from going down her neck. Now I'm making me one!








[/url] Knitted cap by dougjimison, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Local county would not be interested our families are not from the area. Everything is a mess of disorganization so I need to go thru the mess sometime and try to organize it.

I went to an auction last week hoping to buy a corner desk unit that consisted of computer desk with 3 drawers, regular desk with 4 drawers, corner unit and hutch. It was solid wood and very nice. However, it went higher than I was willing to pay. Over night while "trying" to sleep realized I had the basic units and I decided I would take those and make them work. I have a computer desk with hutch, 3 2-drawer file cabinets and a regular desk with 7 drawers. So I now have them configured file cabinet, regular desk, empty file cabinet in the corner with a top cut to fill the corner, file cabinet, computer desk. It isn't pretty and the space in the corner under the top is wasted space but I have my corner set up and I like it. Very convenient and zero cost...except for labor. Someday maybe I'll paint it all to match!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Got chicks! And DH finished up the inside of the coop; run to come at a later date as they are only about 2 weeks old and we want them to get familiar with the coop vs the brooder before setting them loose in a run. All that is lacking is the ability to have the brooder lamp out there for them as a backup in case temps drop overnight (who knows with the weather this year).

90% of the possessions are moved out to the 'Stead and notice handed in to Post Housing for vacating...only issue with them is the HUGE amount of cash they are going to hijack from our account for leaving housing early despite the exit being due to a medical retirement (privatized housing is a scam, btw).


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Got the garlic and onion planted in the garden. Harvested lettuce, onion, beet and carrot seeds with more coming on. We've got lots of mulch on the garden this year from the goat pens, i.e. alfalfa stems and goat pebbles, great stuff! We have a really nice, established garden from the previous owner, but it's a bit on the heavy clay side, so the heavy mulch is really helping.

We've been dehydrating more this year than ever before. Summer squash, chopped green onion, sliced onions, basil, chives, cucumbers and carrots. We still have one big row of carrots to dig so we can dehydrate those. Savings lots of space on the shelves by not having to can them! Our first planting of mangle beets are getting huge. 

Our winter hay will be delivered sometime this month. We're still working on purchasing grain, poultry food, dog and cat (bagged) food ahead, but the stacks are getting larger and we're making some headway. 

Since we're enlarging the goat herd, we had to build a huge new pen for kids. Two does still due to kid any day, then we'll be finished until spring kidding. 

We'll be watching during the month of September for our first frost date. Lots of green tomatoes to go and hundreds of pounds of summer and winter squash finishing. The dehydrator and canners are going on almost a daily basis now. The last push to harvest before winter sets in. 

Once the weather cools down finally we've got a mean rooster and a few egg eating hens to butcher before winter. With poultry feed prices going up all the time, they will look much better in canning jars on the shelf!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Did our usual.... cash in reward points EOM ammo run. Picked up lamp oil, matches, Fels Naptha soap, borax, washing soda & water. 

Our fileds have greened up, with our recent rain, but 103F.....Supposed to cool down this weekend? 

Tiny amt of time spent quilting for my sister.

MGM - That sounds like a Steal on the gennie!!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Spending the day sorting and organizing our storage rooms, pantries, and freezers. Then I need to get the list going of stuff that we need to stock up on before winter hits. 

We're getting 100 meat birds in on thursday and need to finish their housing (converting an old horse stable). We're doing a bird share with family and a friend. Hope we're not getting in over our heads with 100.  

My parents are going to be moving in two houses down from our property and they are majorly downsizing from an old farm house to a new trailer. So we're getting a lot of their overflow stuff. My mom is big into gardening so next spring will be really nice with here here to help expand the garden.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Dh put up a security light to light up the garage area. There was a HUGE (makes a street light look like a night light) light there when we moved it. We took it out and never replaced it with anything. He also started cleaning up the garage :shocked:, nuff said, LOL.

Got 16 pts of beet canned...boy that's a LONG process! I know I'll be happy this winter when I have some "fresh" color to add to my salads. Well I thought there would have color.....actually the color washed out of them!? Not sure what I did wrong......they were deep red when they went in the jars.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Jen- I have had that happen with Beets. They will bleed again when they sit in the jar for a bit..... strange huh?

I got up this morning to an oil slick.......A 2 gallon jug of cooking oil was all over the pantry floor.....ICK! Somehow decided it would start leaking from the bottom......what a mess! Seam just opened up.

The weather is still oppressive......104F today. if the forcast holds true......Sat should only be in the 80's.......That will be sooooooo welcome.

I hope to go looking for Fall Fruit trees & expand the orchard & get it planted.....if this crazy heat breaks.

The other issue is West Nile.... we seem to be ground Zero.....more than 700 cases reported now...many deaths. Hard to get out at daybreak and dusk when it is cooler.

Come on FALL!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD- what a mess to wake up too! 

Finally caught up, I got up at 4:30 to grade papers. Only took about an hour to get a weeks worth done....and I only have 2 kids, can't imagine how long it would take for some of my friends with 4-6 kids. 

Have a short to-do list for this month. But I look at my calendar and see very few holes in which I can get them done :shrug: going to be a long month, with short nights.

To Do's
Buy and Process apples (2-3 bushels)
Find, price and buy window film 
Scrape & paint garage
Scrape & paint storm window
Process tomatoes
Make laundry soap
Surgery
Finish setting up tree stand
Process more beets
say good-bye to DH...won't see him much till Feb when deer season is over


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

As part of my preps I'm always keeping my eyes and ears open hoping to find like minded people in our community. So far no luck. Last night we had a thunderstorm with lots of lightning (not much rain) and the power went out around 12:20 a.m. Our generator kicked on then I realized I could hear at least two or three other generators running. One I know is the apartment complex across the street -- the fire department required them to get one after having to carry several obese ladies off the second floor -- so I'm not counting that one as possible preppers! But I could hear at least two others to the north of us so maybe preppers? I had to turn off our security light as the wind was blowing leaves and it kept the light going on and off until it drove me batty. Our neighbor's bedroom is in line with the light and the generator so I'm betting we're not very popular with them today. How I wish I lived in the country!!!!!!!!!

As a side note -- my dh has been complaining for weeks that he doesn't sleep. I actually don't sleep much so I know that he does however I can never convince him. Last night he slept thru the pyrotechnical lightning and thunder display, strong winds and the generator running for two hours...I didn't so today I'm rather cranky!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ann, hope you do find some fellow preppers. Nice to know there is someone in the neighborhood that has your back.

I stopped at the house of the folks with the gennie and they still had it. They will bring it out along with the riding mower, and wouldn't even take a deposit on it today. So, I need to get to the bank when it is open tomorrow, get the cash and have it ready when they show up with it. :sing: :dance: Now to have the wiring done so I can flip a switch to shut off the grid power and turn on the gennie power to the house and well. My brother had a setup like that on our old house when se lived on the family farm, but I don't know how to wire it safely, so I'll need to call in a pro. Don't want to kill any linemen by having it backfeed into the grid during an outage.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM!!! WOOHOO!! YAY! Don't you love it when you find a REALLY great deal!!
Yeah, leave the wiring to the pros. You gotta know your limitations!! hee hee!

Jen - You forgot to add "Quilting" to your list!

The gal I taught to can recently, surprised me with her 1st batch of Jerky. It was really good! She has bought an AA921 & a 9 tray Excaliber! So, she is definately off and running. She also bought a WaterBob. 

I have taken her to the gun range a couple of times.....so, a firearm is probably in the near future.....

She said " Prepping is expensive." I told her, "Yeah, in the beginning it is, but the peace of mind is priceless." She totally got it!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> To Do's
> Buy and Process apples (2-3 bushels)
> Find, price and buy window film - DONE
> Scrape & paint garage
> ...


Your right, TDD, I forgot....all fixed 

MGM, what a great find!! Glad you know where to draw the line on DIY.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Another friend, asked me if I would be willing to show her how to handle a pistol, and teach her how to shoot! Heck yeah! I'd be glad to! We have plans next weekend to do just that!!

She also has expressed interest in learning to can.......I don't see her as a "prepper", but a few skills can go a long way. So, I'll just be cool and let her ask the questions....if she is interested.

I think right now, she is experiencing "empty nest syndrome".....her only child just left for college....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I finally got my fall planting done. Turnips, lettuce and radishes. We had a shower Tuesday and more forecast for last night so I thought it just might grow now. We got a good rain (almost 2") last night. YIPEE:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Bought another "piece" to add to my collection....SW38 special. :gaptooth:

DH and I went out to breakfast, and then went Antique shopping. Shocked me.... wasn't even my idea!! We spent the whole day out and about.... had a lovely dinner and came home exhausted.......we must have walked 50 miles! Found a few treasures.

We are usually not so frivilous in staying away from chores....we could/should be doing. 

I am going for round 2 of my tatical shooting lessson this afternoon. The first lesson left me sore, bruised, dirt was in places, I didn't know I had places.....scraped, and brass burned!:ashamed:
At lease it is 61 GLORIOUS degrees right now, and the day won't be so oppressive.:sing:


<<<<<<LATER THAT SAME DAY>>>>>

All of that stuff I said above about tatical shooting... double it! As the saying goes....An Indian couldn't track me....I'm dragging out my tracks. Woah! That was work..... my shoulders are killing me. I am headed to the shower...I hope I don't clog the drain!!

I went inside and did a bit of target practice......no misses...Center Mass, Baby!! I'd enjoy my triumph more...but I am just too pooped!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sweet, TDD!

It was positively cold out today - 64*, down from 91* a couple days ago. Brr. I've been building firewood racks out of misc lumber and pallets, as well as cutting up more odds and ends of scrap wood for kindling and firewood. Didn't quite get the roofing done, but did cover it all with scrap plywood and tarps, just in case the forecast showers actually come along.

I put the buck in with my does today...he'd jumped out of his pasture and was mooning over the fence to the doe pen. My Oberhasli doe is coming into heat...not standing for him yet, but he's chasing her all over creation and totally ignoring the other 2 does. There isn't much funnier than a blubbering buck goat in lust, lol!

Other than that, I'm just working my $$ job for the next few nights, and hopefully I'll be getting another couple loads of wood after that.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

58F this a.m. WOOP, WOOP!!

As I predicted.....I am incredibly sore this morning. I have another lesson tomorrow evening.
DH ordering from feed store today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Today is Sept.11......We all know what happened 11 yrs ago........

Rude awakeing for me....shook me to the core.

That was the point I really starting laying in provisions and "prepping" for survival.
I started canning with a vengance, looking far more closely at my enviroment, listing the what if's.... * I took responsibility*

For some reason,Y2K didn't even phase me.......9-11 was REAL.

I have several life events(Shtf).....and I have not had to worry, quite as much.....I have shelter, food, water.

I prep for different reasons, now.......But, I hate it took something so very horrible to get me started.

Going back to the gun range this evening..........nuf said.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD... (((hugs)))

It RAINED last night (9th into the 10th)! a whole 2/10ths of an inch. Just enough to settle the dust and make the air smell good. Then it was back to sunshine with no more rain in sight for the foreseeable future. I'm so glad I covered my firewood....but I forgot I had Goodwill donations in the back of the truck.  Nothing that could be harmed, just need to dry them out before I donate them.

Stopped at the feedstore on the way home yesterday morning - I was down to the dregs in the feed bins. I NEVER let the feed get that low normally, but wanted to have the chance to clean the barrels.

Found out the guy with the genny and my lawn tractor has been trying to get a hold of me to arrange the delivery. I'll give him a call this am and make the arrangements. I'm really looking forward to getting the lawn tractor going and using it to haul firewood. Just need to get the model # for the drive belts and get a battery and I'm good to go.

One more night to work and I have a week off coming. Of course I have a project list about a mile long to try and finish in that 7 day stretch. I figure if God could make the universe in 6 days, I ought to be able to finish a chore list in 7!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its 36/38f here this morning.....brrrrrrrrrrr.

can you say firewood......lol


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

54 here this am. Loving it as I'm just not a fan of sweating. Spent last two days cleaning up garden getting ready to sow with rye. A few canteloupe still ripening, lots of leeks--plan to dehydrate half and leave the rest in garden. The green beans starting to blossom that I put in late. Planted kale and spinach yesterday. Finally getting some rain in a more normal pattern here. Today will work in my herb beds cleaning them up and dig up some giant lemon balm patches. Never plant that stuff unless it is in a big pot. Invasive with roots to China.

Made a couple batches of jerky. Grandson going camping and wanted to take some with and then Pa complained that I never make him any. Good for using up some of the roasts from our beef as we really don't eat many roasts. Easiest recipe ever...marinate overnight thinly sliced beef/chicken/turkey in 1 cup soy sauce, 1/2 cup brown sugar, l T. each onion and garlic powder(I always use more). Can dry in oven but I use dehyrator at 155 degrees about 6 hours until slices bend/crack but don't break. I store in freezer bags and throw in a moisture pack.

Son here so we did some serious work in orchards. Cut down a dead pear and plum tree. Then some major pruning so we can get under trees to mow. He will dry/use the wood for handles on the beautiful knives he forges. Plus some for some bowls on our wood lathe. Pa is a journeyman toolmaker and does fine lathe turnings. He also cut up alot of logs so time to get the log splitter out. We've decided to hold off as long as we can on starting up wood furnace and just use our oil space heaters. So hard to turn off the heat with the boiler going when you get those Indian summer days.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> OMGosh, I just went to the website and that generator is a $7,000 unit!! Guess it's well worth the $1500 he's asking. Off to make a phone call!


Not really a prepping item, but we scored a several thousand dollar exercise machine for $300 a couple of months ago! We checked the website and all we could tell is that the "home" units were $3,000 more or less and the "commercial" units were $7,000. I think it was the commercial one-used in an office gym. Wow. Love those finds. It was in perfect shape, too. But the generator beats that!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We are at 68F this morn...cold front headed our way tomorrow/ with rain?????? We will see. 1st day of fall is a little over a week away......COME OOOOON!!!!

Went back to the shooting range last night.....WOW was that a busy place! I usually don't go in the evenings....I was shocked how many folks were waiting their turn, when I left the lane. The number of gun owners seem to be far on the rise. Many women.....all ages.:sing:

Dh got all the propane tanks filled and stowed.
Still doing a tiny bit of quilting. Kinda quiet other than that.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi everyone. Just found this part of Homesteading and really enjoying it! Y'all are great at passing on tips.:thumb:

So far I've started dehydrating apples (couldn't pass up a bushel of Gala's at the Amish General Store for 16 $ when I paid 23 for a peck last year at a local orchard GOOD GRIEF!) What we don't eat (DH and I eat a LOT of fresh fruit) will be frozen or sliced and dehydrated.

I also dehydrated my first potatoes (thanks to the advice that I found here!) and they turned out great! My little dehydrator will hold 4 large Russets sliced thin so more are destined to be dried and stored for winter use. I was surprised at how fast they dried. It only took 9 hours!:banana:

I also make my fall Aldie's stock up run for cases of veggies and when I compared my purchases with the local grocery store's prices discovered that I'd saved somewhere between 75 and 100 dollars. Right now we have enough canned goods on hand to last us approximately one year. I still need to stock up on some meats and bulk brown rice but I look at my stuffed pantry (a large closet) and smile. 

Tomorrow DH and I start collecting firewood for the winter. We took down two widow makers two years ago. A large hickory and fallen against a larger red oak and both were either dying or dead from the trauma. We decided that the safest way to bring them down (they were on a slope of all the bad luck) was to shoot them down. Amazing what the right caliber ammo in the right weapon can do to 2-3 foot thick trees. Last winter we harvested the tops but the trunks were too damp even after a year so we left them to cure. This year they are showing stress cracks so we have two 25-30 length logs ready to be sectioned and hauled to the barn for chaining and splitting.

I love to split wood. Seriously. Any one else out there use it for a source of exercise?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

CLEARANCE at HEB!

Pasta 24Â¢/12 oz bag.
50Â¢ for 16 oz cilantro salsa
granola bars 50Â¢/box of 6

$50+ worth of food for $12.35

The cart was surrounded by me & 2 other older ladies, we were grabbing it pretty quick.

Added; lots of rain, and the cool is GREAT! 62Â° this morning.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Badlander!

GCM- Great shopping there!!

How are you doing Jen?

I went back to the gun range for another lesson last night. He had me try a different stance called "the Weaver" stance. I was amazed.......who knew. He is a past military lifer and has actually done Presidential Detail......I am fortunate to work with him....he is a great marksman and has helped me corret some habits I had.

I am meeting a friend for breakfast and then taking her to the range, for her intro to firearms. Then, later in the afternoon.....I am taking a different friend to another range and gun shopping.

We are at 62 this morning only headed to 79 today!! Yippie!! We only got the lightest rain.....but it is cooler!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm doing fine, TDD...thanks for asking. We are just running crazy right now, no prepping happening, per se. Nothing on my list is getting done, although I hope to can tomatoes today.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well been crazy busy... DH went away for a few days for a roofing job( WHOO hoo scored some free metal roofing!!) and then today we were buttoning up some of the "holes" in the goat pen for winter ( got them last feb been hot since!!) we have cleaned and rearranged and got them geared for winter too!! few more steps then goats will be ready!! 

Then I peeked at the "WEED" garden... lol its been so hot/dry I have ignored the garden... well... lol I picked 5 1/2# OF JALEPENOS today!!! and 1 1/2# green peppers ( had only gotten 3 before drought) and prob have a dehydrator full of okra to pick ( havent gotten to that today)... 

we also cut/blanched @ 20# potatoes ( made some into hash browns, some into fries and some into chips to be fried tomorrow!) Begging of month got a 50# bag.. trying to get em all made/processed before they go bad.
Then went to local Ace, to get some straw/bedding for the chicken coop.. kiddos cleaned that out and they are all set for winter  just gotta scrub water/feed dishes prob tomrrow. but while there I asked the "loading" guy... what they did with all the pallets... he said " throw em away" ... I said OMg can I have some.. he said as many as you want... So I could only fit two.. but gonna stop by every day and snag two!!

Also have scored a Round bale hay for $20.. gotta go get it ( 3 miles from here) tomrrow  Was worried I wouldnt find any... great to know 4 h people!!

Wish me luck ( UNrelated to prepping) with Teen daughter.. having issues...I read her txts one day (stipulation of her having phone I can read at anytime) well shes been talking about "cutting" herself... soooooooooooooo dealing with all that stuff has us a lil stressed!!!

HUBBY is counting down to cool down so he can hunt.. (it is bow season but toooo many ticks, esp with Rocky MTn running rampant here!!) We need ALOT of deer this year... we had 5 last year and are ALL GONE!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Canned 7 quarts and 4 pints of tomato juice today. Pretty sad amount from the dozen tomato plants. Usually I'm at 40 quarts by this time. Lucky to have any this year. With the little rains the plants have revived and are loaded but they aren't ripening. 

I've dehydrated okra and need to do my onions. I dread messing with them as they are tiny and it hurts my hands to clean them but I hate to see them go to waste so guess I'll try them tomorrow.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The Lego robotics team my son is in came over with dads and they build the table they need to run the robot on. Took 3 dads and 5 boys three hours to get it to the "ready to paint once the glue is dry" point. Some of the boys had never done anything like that before, so there was lots of learning going on. 2 moms and I spent the afternoon visiting and taking pictures. We are all friends from "before Legos" so it was a nice day.

The entire time that was going on I was boiling down tomato juice. Got it down to 10 pts of sauce in the pot canning as I type. One of the mom's brought me apples from her tree. Should be enough to get 5-7 qts of something. Not sure if I'm going to sauce them or pie filling them. Time is very tight the next few weeks, so I'm leaning toward sauce.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My DH has taken to calling my range adventures "Anne's Travleing Gun Show". 

Met my first timer for a great early breakfast and we were the first one's at the range. Took her back in to a private lane...... started explaining, gun safety, rules.... showed her how the gun operates and had her get in position and dry fire to get the feel of the gun(s).

She started out with my Springfield XD9mil.... Well, she is a natural Once I got her dialed in.....she was off and running. She did a wonderful job.... We took pictures of her 1st bulls eye and she kept the spent casing.lol She kept shooting great......I kept moving the target further down range, and she kept hittiing it....I was soooooo proud of her. We had many "happy dances":banana: high fives, and lots of pictures. She then shot my Sig P238/380 with the Crimson Trace laser.........she was unstoppable! She kept saying" this is so much fun"......I reminded her it is great fun......but, to keep in mind.... she was holding a hot weapon.....a deadly weapon.... and to not lose sight of that in her excitement.:nono:

Then, I went to meet my other shooting underling..Ha.... Who is also doing fantastic! We went and met my long time friend who is the manager of a gun shop and she went shopping.... after some time, she had it narrowed down to 2.......which happened to wind up being the same two she had been shooting with.....she settled on the Springfield XD9 with a crimson trace laser.

She was so torn...... we went and had a nice lunch and chatted about it........We wound up back at the gun store and she bought the Sig p238 380/ Crimson Trace laser, as well!

So, now she has a nice tatical type, and an excellent conseal/carry piece.:rock:

Then I came home and started cleaning house and doing laundry.

Does any of that count as prepping???:shrug:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Then I came home and started cleaning house and doing laundry.
> 
> Does any of that count as prepping???:shrug:


Depends where you live. If running around naked is permitted where you live, then washing laundry is not prepping. But if clean clothing is a must, then yep it's prepping.....you are saving the money you would pay on "naked running fines" for ammo.....and we all know shooting is a prep!!

Cleaning a house....well you can't shoot well with a broken leg, so getting the mess off the floor so you don't trip and fall is a needed so you can get to the range. Can't shoot if you have the runs from eating dirty food....so cleaning the kitchen is a prep, too, so you can go to the range.:gaptooth:


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today started bad ( 90# lab aparently didnt have a good dinner last night) and woke up to 2 HUGE piles and a lake!! Nice 5 am clean up!! Then went to let the lil doxies out and aparently one of them got into what ever the big one did.. she vomited all over herself and kennel!! SO ANOTHER clean up!!! Needless to say my hardwood floors are spotless today!! Laundry going x10 and then I made Banana Nut Bread brownies w/ burnt butter frosting (OMG DELISH) and then went on to cut up and dehydrate the 5 1/2# jalepenos, hubby fried up the taters for "CHIPS" that we cut yesterday. and I had the "fries" frozen and put them in seal a meal bags (9 meals worth) and then 4 jars of dehydrated hashbrowns!... all this BEFORE 10:30!!! ( now folding laundry) I also learned how to make powdered sugar!! WHO KNEW!!! So now if ever in a bind.. I can make my own!!! ( Just put reg sugar in food processor and beat the tar outta it, and add a teaspoon corn starch!!!)
Ive been reading alot of recipes ( DARN Pintrest!! :dance: ) but learning how to do things the "ole" fashioned way and less chemicals as I can.. Getting back to the ole ways so I dont have to depend on anyone/thing/govt anymore!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen.....WOW!! I never thought about it that way!

I spent the entire day today, re-organizing cabinets and pantry....I am completely out of room. Then I started deep cleaning the kitchen. I put on a big pot of soup to simmer and baked some yeast rolls. 

Dh is vacuuming for me, and I just finished ironing 10pair of starched jeans.

Thankfully, we had on and off soft rain today.

I replaced all the 5 gallon bucket lids that did not have Gamma Lids on them and restacked them. Scrubbed and mopped the bathrooms.


GB - YuK! I hate when I get up to those kinda early morning greetings! Have you been shooting that new Ruger???


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Dollar Tree, got 3 qts shelf stable milk for $1 ea. Very handy, & it will last a long time.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Leister Square said:


> Not really a prepping item, but we scored a several thousand dollar exercise machine for $300 a couple of months ago! We checked the website and all we could tell is that the "home" units were $3,000 more or less and the "commercial" units were $7,000. I think it was the commercial one-used in an office gym. Wow. Love those finds. It was in perfect shape, too. But the generator beats that!


Good health and fitness IS a prep!

Got my genny and lawn tractor delivered Wednesday...we were having so much fun talking about one thing or another that I nearly forgot to pay for the genny, lol! The couple I got the genny from are really nice and we really hit it off. He is making me a 2 ended plug so I can turn off my main breaker and then plug in the genny and have it run my house. Won't run my well that way, though, so I still need to call the electrician. I'm tickled that all those gear oil buckets w/lids I collected from the transfer station can be used to store off-road diesel for the genny. 

I now have a roof over 2 of my wood storage sheds, with several more in the building process. I've also finished putting together the pallet pen for my piggies, so they are happy in their larger digs. Today's main job was rebuilding the racks for the truck. All built out of free stuff from the first load of wood I brought home, and now I'm ready to haul home more goodies.

I can't believe it, but we've had our 1st hard freeze here already. Wed morning I had dead potato vines and ice on the water buckets. I live in a frost pocket here, and get a freeze later in spring and earlier in fall than other places right down the road. Thankfully, the tomatoes next to the house were okay. Time to get that sunroom built. I have 3 more days before I go back to work, so hopefully I can get the foundation and framing for the glass walls done, if not the windows actually inserted.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

GB...reminds me of the infamous day when my Corgi was puppy...apparently ate his blue rubber brush.Since he was crated he was covered in everything that could come out of either end. Brave son climbed in tube naked with him while I got to clean the crate outdoors. He still has bad habit of gulping his water and throwing it up if you don't watch him.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome Texasdirtdigger.

We spent the weekend gathering wood for the winter. Our homestead has about 20-22 acres of hardwood on it and there is always an ample supply of potential fuel to be found. We gathered and split about a cord yesterday with more in the wings. 

The previous owner had downed quite a few trees to harvest for building material. After three years the smaller branches are pretty much toast but the trunks and larger branches that we find are perfectly cured for burning. All we have to do is chain off the slash and haul the trunks up to the house with our tractor.

We also took a walk through the woods...you are right physical fitness IS prepping....and noted how many trees had been hit by the heat wave and drought. Several old growth trees are looking sad, if not dead and a large amount of young trees, trunk width three to five inches, are just plain toast.

For me, gathering firewood is like stocking up on groceries...you can never have too much on hand.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Our food supply ran low this summer. Time spent preparing for daughter's wedding, money spent for the same! Feeling a bit disturbed about this especially after our local school district website was hacked last Thursday. The FBI announced that the hacker was based in Iraq! We went to Menards on Saturday to get some soil. (trying to grow vines and ground cover on a slope and the heavy rain from last week washed most of the soil away) Surprised to find great grocery deals at Menards! We got a case of Progresso soup for $1.29/can. Name brand Organic raisin bran for $1.25. Hunts diced tomatoes $.89 for a large can. Granola bars for $2.25 with $1.75 rebate! Got 3 carpenter coffee mugs as Christmas gifts for my 3 dyi guys (pictures of tools on the mug and a screwdriver for a handle) free with rebate. Even found a can of Opps! Paint for $5 in the color that I wanted to paint my outside doors. Thought that was a great shopping trip until we decided to go to Trader Joes on the way home. They had some great deals on pasta, organic canned veggies, Irish Breakfast tea, and of course Charles Shaw wine for $2.99. When I got home I was able to rearrange the pantry and restock the shelves. Evenn found enough tomatoes to freeze for sauce and chili this winter. Feeling a lot better today about my preps.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

We are going to be spending the next few days hauling hay and buttoning things down for winter which seems like is coming right around the corner. I lucked out this year and found sq bales just five miles from us. They are nice size and the goats really like them. I know a lot of people in the area have had troubles getting hay this year so I feel very lucky to find some so close.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Menards sells a great liquid detergent concentrate for way less than Tide or whatever. With the high lime in our well homemade makes our clothes dingy and grey.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought a gallon jug of hand soap at Menards last year on sale and it is still going strong for us. We use if for everything from bath soap to shampoo and it works great. I plan to pick up some more the next time there. They also had great buys on cereal the last time I was there and I bought a couple of boxes, which is about all I can store thanks to those stupid little meal moths that seem to invade every fall.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I made another trip to pick up wood, this time from my ex. Scored several exterior doors, several interior door (good for shelving), lots of thin plywood, and some dimensional lumber, among other goodies. Got some of it unloaded, but have more to go in the morning. I'm loaning my F-150 to my son for a couple days, so I need to get it unloaded before he gets here. Then I have a lot of nails to pull out of all the stuff I brought home.

Spent some time pulling firewood out of the woods, cut up a lot more scrap lumber into stove size, and cut lots of braces for my shed roof. I finally got up in the loft there and figured out how to get the roof to work. Maybe I'll actually finish it this year, lol.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

2 weeks ago I was able to get a silly coupon deal at my local store that resulted in many free 2L pops (buy 4 at 79c each, get $5 on any items coupon from the blinking coupon machine at the register). Needless to say I took away a lot of pop (and a lot of free groceries). Today and for the past week I have been dumping the pop, sterilizing the bottles, using them for water storage.

Received an email from a barter posting, I wanted a barrel type composter. I am bartering Tide laundry soap for it (also a coupon deal, we do not use Tide).

Put $35 into the various savings goals on IngDirect.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I've been out of my prep mode for a few weeks now. It is always in the back of my mind, but my main focus has been on other things. I told dh, that I needed to get back at it. 

Our grocery budget took a hit and we've been using some of our canned goods to supplement it. I keep watching the sale ads waiting for someone to run a fall stock up sale. Dh is doing his part by readying his hunting equipment for deer season. We hope to have a few deer between his hunting and the neighbors up the road passing along the deer that their wives refuse to cook.

I did by some otc meds last night to put back. I had run into Dollar General to buy some cough medicine for dd but saw that they had 50% off of clearance prices on some aspirin, other pain relief, and cold medicines. I bought a couple of things to put aside as the price was really good at $2 for 500 aspirin. 

I'm hoping to get back to full swing by the end of the month and replenish my broth/veggie supplies.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Just an FYI Hillbillygal regarding the ASA. If the tablets start putting out a heavy white powder (the non enteric all do this to an extent), it is a sign that the tablets are getting old and should be discarded.

I always buy the enteric coated tablets for that reason and because they are easier on your digestive system if you are a regular user like I am for arthritis pain.

I'm making a DG run tonight after I get out of the office to see if I can pickup some extra goodies to add to the pantry.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Also, if your aspirin smells like vinegar, it's no longer okay to ingest. However, you can crush it and dissolve it in water to make rooting hormone for your cuttings. No need to waste it, just re-purpose it! 

Seems like I worked all day long without much to show for it...mainly got the pickup unloaded and pulled a lot of nails, cut up pallets into firewood and used pallet boards to mend other pallets, worked on building firewood storage and caught up on housework. Oh, and gave the goats their shots...I'm not exactly Ms. Popularity with them at the moment, lol!

Now it's back to working the night shift and trying to catch some sleep during the day. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Two days spent completely weeding garden. I'm crippled but satisfied with my effort. Pa got it lightly tilled up and today willl whirlybird rye as rain predicted for tomorrow. Soil pretty good right now after the 3" we got last week. Next want to get wood chips around the fruit trees. Have about 30 varieties scattered in two orchard areas and around exterior of garden. Lost a couple new ones in the drought. Fortunately bought at Vernon Barnes for 8 bucks instead of the $30 Starks and Millers wants. If we start getting fall rain will order replacements. Sweet cherry and apricot. Can't have enough fruit. Blueberries,grapes and raspberries look good. All were deeply mulched. 

Pa has been working on cutting up the giant woodpile. Had 40 big logs stacked up here from logging last year so dry. A log a day will git 'er done. Unless we can get the boys out. Know they'll show up for deer season! Remember being busy busy,too, when in my 30's but I'm loving retirement. Now officially old with the arrival of my Medicare card!!! 

Started keeping track this month of everything we eat/drink. If use instant milk or male a pot of coffee it gets jotted down. Feel like I have a pretty good handle on what just two people use but want to be able to expand for the others who would be here. Made scalloped potatoes the other day from dehydrated potatoes and discovered I sure didn't need to use as many as I did. They grow alot and soaked up alot of sauce. Good thing Pa will eat anything!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, does watching Hee Haw with the kids at lunch count as prepping?? It's clean fun, at least. 

Not much going on here right now. We have been running some crazy hours for the past 3-4 week (honestly more like the last 3 months). This is our first day we get to stay home in weeks...not counting DD's swimming this evening. I finally have a big bowl of bread dough raising on the stove, got the patches on DD's new scout uniform (she's a Junior, now), ironed 15+ shirts (every shirt in the house that ever needs ironed was sitting there waiting for me!). Haven't even started on cleaning the house for this weekend, DH has 11+ Chinese people coming over to watch the Constitution Day parade (it goes past our house) and I think dinner (why!!??). Our house looks like we have been running for 4+ weeks AND home school, lol. I am a hermit personality, so the thought of having that many people in my house makes me a stressed out mess....add a messy house and the fact that Monday I go in for surgery and....well....I'm looking forward to Tuesday. Think I'll go hide in a closet for a few minutes and "re-group", LOL.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We dug sweet potatoes and got a bushel. Our usual harvest would be double that. Blasted drought. We are overrun with a green spotted bug. I put more okra in the dehydrator last night but the leaves of the plant look like lace due to the nasty bugs. 

We have frost forecast for the weekend so I need to dig tender flowers to bring in. I try to overwinter as much as possible so I don't have to buy each year. I'm also picking a few tomatoes every other day but while the vines are loaded they are not ripening. Same bugs are loving tomatoes.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I've added a case of veggies and a couple pounds of elbow macaroni to my preps so far this month. I hope to make homemade spagetti sauce this weekend, but I'm coming down with a cold, so don't know if that will get done.

FYI. The macaroni is San Giorgio's 3 minute maraconi. Cooks in just 3 minutes and my father swears its the best he's ever had. I figure if fuel is ever an issue 3 minutes worth of cooking won't use much.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Picked up some loss leaders, today. Salami (makes great calzones for the freezer), salmon (nice to a have a treat in the freezer), canned tomatoes. Bakery Dept.had buy 1 get 2 free on their hamburger buns and hoggie buns!! 

Ran out to the orchard and picked up a bushel of apples. Made up 2 pie and one brown betty. One pies for tonight the other are for tomorrow when DH's Chinese co-worker are here for the parade. Since the Chinese people don't eat sweets I bought "sweet" apple and made them without sugar - to fit their taste pallet better. Once my surgery is over I'll start drying apples. 

Mom's going to bring me some free ones next weekend (from the ground of a local to her church....she has permission). You would think in these hard times, especially near her in the big cities, more people would be picking up the free apples at churches and such. They were planted ages ago by the incoming immigrants to help feed themselves (most were apartment dwellers) and the future.

DH stopped at Ollies for me yesterday (one of those close out chains). They had Wool Ease yarn for $2.50 a skein. He picked me up 5 of each color (brown, yellow and orange....all in beautiful autumnal shades....my favorite color pallet)! He also grabbed 5 tarps and 4 packs of heavy winter boot socks.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I filled empty plastic jugs and bottles that I had saved with water and added a 5ml of bleach to each jug before sealing up and putting it in the basement. I save everything from plastic cat litter jugs to two liter bottles for water storage. The cat litter jugs work beautifully if you scrub them good until the 'pleasant scent' is gone from them and then let them air out. Oh, make sure all the cat litter is out of them. LOL.

I also use the empty jug type laundry soap containers that have spigots on them. Once again well washed and rinsed. Everything has the original labels pulled off and are marked with the word WATER with a permanent marker so there is no mistaking what is in it.

Amazing how that water can come in handy. Doesn't take a SHTF type of situation. All you have to do is bust a water pipe and have to turn off the main. Suddenly, those jugs of water are worth their weight in gold.

I also spent the day fall cleaning...does that count?


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Filled 1L Gatorade/Powerade bottles with bleach treated water and added to the dog preps (she is only 12lbs).

Stocked 1 case of tomato paste from Aldi.

Woman TMI:












Made an appointment last Friday to get my IUD removed and be sterilized via Essure (little inserts they put in your tubes). I'm 42, no sense taking the chance being caught with a copper loop in or worse getting pregnant if something happens.

I only have boy children so thankfully no hygiene or real birth control worries to deal with there if SHTF. Now, normal life? That's a little different :whistlin:


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Mutti, what brand is that laundry detergent at Menard's. I love Tide but is so expensive.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Nancy, it's called Resolution. 2x. Says you can use in those expensive front loaders,too. Not overly perfumed like some. With just the two of us I rarely do more than a load or two a week. Use a color catcher sheet so I can wash most everything together 'cept filthy barn clothes. Keep a bottle of Tide on hand to use when my whites get too dingy from our well water. Son supposed to bring me a couple of bottles when he comes down from Columbia; no Menards around here. I like the All fragrance-free,too. Get that at DG and often find bottles in their marked-down section.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, today I'm snoozing, shuffling and lowering my expectations. I had my ear surgery yesterday. Everything thing went well, but they took me much "deeper" with anesthesia then they did in July with my breast biopsy. I'm not bouncing back like I did in July and I was expecting to be 100% today. My throat is still healing from the breathing tube (didn't have one in July) so I'm very happy that I'm home alone at the moment...no one that wants to talk. My ear is "caulked" shut, so I have less hearing then I did before, LOL. But that's temporary while the graft heals. But seems like an oxymoron....I had surgery to repair my hearing and now I can't hear at all on that side, LOL. At least I'm pain free and off the pain meds....I was gritting my teeth yesterday while at the hospital. And ...um..Tylenol with codeine does NOT kick in in 30 mins! But the nurse made me get up, get dressed and leave anyways. I really wished I'd stayed another 30 min. Will write that on the survey when I'm up to it.

I hope to be with it more tomorrow so I can start drying some apples. I bought a bushel on Saturday to make sugar-less apple pies to offer the Chinese that came over Sunday to see the Constitution Day Parade. Since they don't eat sugar in China I didn't want to make a "sugared pie". I like sweet apples for drying, so I bought enough to start filling jars. We went through all 3 gallons last year!! I need more jars...have to buy pickles again, I guess.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Gaaaaa, poor Ohio dreamer. Please take time to heal and be good to yourself. Sending healing wishes your way for a speedy recovery and a successful outcome to your surgery.

Those apples will wait a few days.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, most of the month has been dedicated to getting the GF's kennel business ready for state licensing... 

Did pick up some food bargains at HEB... House brand mayo for 29c/30oz (closeout and coupon) and large 64?oz ketchups for $1. I should be good on two years of those condiments. My favorite hot sauces were couponed, and I got a solid year of three different varieties.

Done three days of logging in a row, getting the wood to the mill and sliced up into planks and beams. Enough for an 8 x 12 shack at least.

Got new shelves in my prep barn... was in there till after dark, filling up the shelves with stuff that was in boxes on the floor... it's already half full now! Two 4 gallon pails of rice added... two extra months of insurance!


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Dug the potatoes--got about four per plant. Red potatoes, they were. I think the soil was too hard for them, I need more organic material: the potatoes were all in a cluster at the base of the stem. But they sure taste good. DH butchered the extra roosters, kept two--as long as they can be civil they can both stay, we like redundancy in roosters.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

More firewood! We have enough for this year and a start on next year but...since we ran out last winter then I don't think we can ever have enough firewood. So, splitting more firewood this weekend.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I have my HUGE crockpot full of purre'd tomatoes to make a concentrated sauce to can. Need to seed and chop the jalapenos and make a batch of jelly. 
Have some green peppers that are headed to the dehydrator.

Working today to improve the compost area. Kids are going to weed the garden plot, and will help me spread some more much along the outsides of the garden to slowly expand it for next spring.

Canned corn/beans/peas are on sale this week for 3/$1 so I'm going to be doing some stock up on that. I need to organize the pantry a little.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

meanwhile said:


> More firewood! We have enough for this year and a start on next year but...since we ran out last winter then I don't think we can ever have enough firewood. So, splitting more firewood this weekend.



Ditto! Didn't run out last year. In fact we had about a half a cord left over. But there are 4, 8 to 10 foot long logs laying in our back yard that need chained and split. 

Good thing I LOVE splitting wood.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I'm back from my nieces' funeral....(Heavy Sigh). 
I am a Texas girl....born and bred.....but ....can I just say.... Tennessee is beautiful.

We are supposed to have a heavy rain event this weekend.....YAY!

Dh and I will get our feed store order penciled out and see if we can find more hay at an anywhere near reasonable price. Dog food time, also.

The GREAT State Fair of Texas starts this weekend.....I missed the deadline this year, for entries.....There is always next time.

Before I left, I got 50 lbs of rice vac packed and stored.... 6 5gal buckets of dried beans stowed and the fridge cleaned out.....So, the week wasn't a complete loss.

Jen- I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I was browsing a local grocery store's ad and found a $.32 sale on the second page. I went early to try and catch everything in stock but was dismayed to discover that they only had what 15 oz. cans of tomato sauce were on the shelf. I had planned to buy two cases. The lady that switches the tags was in that aisle and had gone to the back to check for me about the cases but she said that was all they had and they wouldn't receive another truck until Tuesday. I told her I didn't want to clear the shelf but she said to go ahead. I took 15 which left 5 on the shelf for the next person. I'll get a rain check next time I'm in town since she said they don't expire. I also got a few small bottles of vinegar for $.32, gelatin for $.32, mac & cheese $.32, and some small cans of evaporated milk. When I went to the checkout I was telling the cashier about the $.32 sale and she hadn't even noticed it in the circular. She said she'd get some of the stuff too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hugs TDD...what an emotionally draining week!


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Perimeter Fence is in, but won't really be ready for livestock until next year unfortunately which makes me a bit nervous as I was hoping to have a milk goat or 2 around just for the baby. Neighbor just down the road has a couple in case of emergency.

Carrots & Tomatoes Canned for first time and went well, 1/2 beef & 1/2 hog in freezer w/chickens about ready to harvest at this point we will have very little space. HyVee redtag sale 5lbs of flour for $.99-Score! Sugar on sale too.

New roof on house. Garage and basement cleaned and organized. In the process of refinancing home.

Now looking at other supplies.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

CCCC - Looks like you've got it 'goin on', in the prep area!! Great Job!!

When I was visiting my sister ... I kept looking around thinking.... Look at all this space I could fill up! LOL! When she is feeling better.....I have some suggestions for her.

Thanks for the hug, Jen. Right back at ya, sweetie!

HBG - Thumbs up on that .32 sale...AWSOME!!

We are getting a light rain right now......I wimped out and ordered dinner in......I am exhausted.

Ya'll have a good evening...I'll talk to ya tomorrow!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Today was the big day. We got the new Century EPA stove hooked up today. For us, though. that meant we had to get down into the basement AKA root cellar and reinforce the floor under it. The previous owner had a Pioneer Princess Stove and hadn't put any supports in under it  It was like walking on a roller coaster in that section of the house. So most of the morning was spent with that task. Afer lunch we finally had the new stove in place after checking the chimney pipes and finding there was NO creosote build up at all but just a teeny little bit of powdery ash that didn't amount to anything worth bothering with. Yippee for running a hot fire all winter!

Having done that we proclaimed a holiday and I spent an hour at the pond tormenting the fish. They weren't biting worth a darn but it was fun. DH build a gong for our shooting berm and we relaxed for the rest of the day. 

Tomorrow we are going to fire up the new stove for the first time while the weather is still nice and we can open up the windows for the dreaded burn off stench. Then back to the woods for more wood. We figure that if we can haul the logs up to the house we can chain them into sections, toss em in the barn and split at our leisure. The weather here is beautiful and how many more days like this will we have.

Texasdirtdigger, glad to hear that you made it though your tough day. I lost a much loved nephew 3 years ago, a victim of a senseless, random, violent crime. No matter how you loose them, it's never easy to say goodbye. Hang in there.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, I'm so sorry for your loss....(((hugs))) my friend.
Jen, I hope you're feeling better and have your "pep" back. When do they open up your ear?

Everyone's been so busy...I feel like a slug in comparison. I came down with a rotten cold about a week ago and am still trying to get my strength back. I go outside to work a little, break a sweat over nothing and wear out fast. Blech! I'm a typical nurse....I make a lousy patient, lol.

I have managed to make slow headway on building more firewood storage and filling the same. I'm still organizing the building supplies I've brought home and working on getting them under cover before the weather breaks. Still haven't done much on the sun room, though. Just not quite up to the heavy lifting yet. Soon, though!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

badlander - Thanks so much for the kind thoughts.

It's just been one of those weeks......nieces funeral, came home...dh had a Cardiologist follow up...that I had forgotten about....that went ... so so, then my brother had a Cardioversion yesterday. My back has a wicked kink......man - oh - man.

MGM - Thanks for the hugs, darlin. YOU take it easy, missy!! I wish I could come help you! Even when you consider yourself a "slug", you out-work most of us!!!

BTW - Has anyone bought Gamma Lids that did not fit their 5 gal buckets? I have bought and used a jillion of these and I can't get these last purchased ones to go on the blamed buckets. What gives?

I have 50 lbs of Oatmeal to get vac packed and 25 lbs of potato flakes. I need those buckets! agggggggggh!

We still have a slow- drippy rain falling....it is soaking in.... a REAL good thing!
We hope we can get the rain catchment system recharged .... we sure have used the water storage this year.

I am getting holiday food orders already..... it's almost Tamale time... I'll probably start them next week........ Holiday Rum Cakes and Thanksgiving additions after that. 

I am still on my contract job until Dec 28th.......If the Mayans aren't right...and the world is still here...... otherwise...it will be the 21st ....LOL!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Never had an issue with Gammas fitting on true 5 gallon buckets. But the Gamma people say they fit 4 gal and 3 1/2 gall buckets, too. I can't get one onto the smaller buckets....only on the 5 gallon.

Well, I'm "me" again. My energy is back to normal and I feel like getting things done again. Kids liked the "mom isn't in the mood for school" days, lol. We did school-lite for about 3 days. I go back to the Dr on Tuesday for the first follow-up. The "caulk" in my ear is supposed to dissolve naturally (IE seep out and gunk up my hair) around week 1 or 2. Nurse said the Dr may remove some of it at my Tuesday appointment.

I have the second load of apples in the dehydrator. My folks came down to the campground this weekend. The stopped in and drop off a 10# sack of free apples. Then they took those apples and some others I had to the campground and tried to peel and slice them for me using my peeling machine...that I hate. Found out why I hate my peeling/coring/slicing thing....it doesn't work correctly. Glad to know it's the machine and not me.....mom loves hers. Before they left for the campground I snagged mom and got her to wash my hair in the kitchen sink. After a week I needed it washed! Since I can't get any water near my ear, I needed the help (I love my kids, but I just couldn't trust them with this). I have the dry shampoo, and it works great but it still needs washed every 5-7 days with real soap and water- looks ok after teh dry stuff, just feels funny.

Took DS out to the campground once he had our grass cut. That's when I saw my dad struggling with my peeler thing. He can tell me exactly what's wrong with it and why it doesn't work....which is better then me thinking I was just too blonde to use it. I told them I didn't want another one when they said they would get me a new one (they bought me this one). I am use to doing it my way, and it works every time. So mom and I sat there among the 20+ yellow jackets and sliced up the rest of the apples as DS peeled them with the broken peeling thing (still peels, just won't slice or core). I came home with 2 mixing bowls of ugly sliced apples ready for the dryer.

Folks are keeping my kids tonight, so when DH returns from "playing in the woods", LOL - we should have a quiet night. He needs it, he drove home from NC last night and was up at 5 am to drive the hour to his dad's to hunt.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

After about 6 days of intensive wood gathering, log dragging, chain sawing and wood hauling this is where we are so far;
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POL2dPLW97E[/ame]

All the wood has been split by hand with an 8 lb maul. There is more in the wings. This is just a start.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

badlander.......was there a picture????


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Texas. Must be a glitch in the system somewhere. We couldn't get the YouTube option to work so we finally settled on a link other than shooting the computer.


----------

